# Where to buy mealworms?



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

I've looked in all the major pet stores and they all carry crickets, but none carry mealworms! Am I missing something? Are the mealworms hidden in the back?

What stores do you get your mealworms at?

Are there any other kinds of stores besides pet stores that may sell mealworms? I've checked bait shops and none there either......hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you checked the Reptile stores?

You may be able to order online.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Jan 6, 2008)

Go to JC Exotics in Lincoln, i work there its a great reptile, we sell all different sizes of mealworms from mini mealworm-medium mealworm-giant mealworm. we also do a mail order service so we can send the mealworms straight to your door. you can order the mealsworms over the phone or on the JC Exotics website.

JC Exotics - Home

Telephone number: 01522 537272

:no1:


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the website needs updating.

I have a feeling that the OP might be based in Canada.


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

What are some reputable online stores that sell mealworms for a good price that operate near me? I live in Ontario, Canada ( yes, I know this is a UK forum, but it's better than any of the american ones I've been to) : victory:

And how much does an average sized mealworm weigh? I need to know for the prices, some say 250g but how many roughly is that?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

in the uk mealworms seem to cost around £2 per 60-80gram box and are cheaper if you buy bulk packs but for 1 or 2 geckos its not realy worth buying a kg of mealworms, go on a us or canadian forum and look for adverts for live food by post? don't know what else to advise realy mate


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

HOORAY!!!

I have found a store that sells mealworms! It is a 50min drive from where I live but that's close enough for me! How often do you think I will have to go down there? Twice a month? Or will they survive long enough that I will only need to every month or so?


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Do they post as it may work out cheaper than your fuel cost?

You could buy a large tub and buy bulk, just find out when they get them delivered so you can travel there the same day.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i order my live food from live food direct and they are great havent had a problem.
they all come alive.


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

The OP is from Ontario.


----------

